# force an update



## romito201 (Jul 5, 2008)

i havnt gotten the new update how do u force an update?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

What update are you looking for? DIRECTV will push updates to your receiver. There is no need to force them.


----------



## stick30 (Feb 26, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> What update are you looking for? DIRECTV will push updates to your receiver. There is no need to force them.


I just re-activated an hr10-250 and still on the 3.4f software. Cannot get the update to 6.4a. tried everything, disabled call waiting. tried a number in Pennsylvania etc.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

stick30 said:


> I just re-activated an hr10-250 and still on the 3.4f software. Cannot get the update to 6.4a. tried everything, disabled call waiting. tried a number in Pennsylvania etc.


that is a TIVO, and upgrades to Tivo cannot be forced


----------



## bg4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried the force upgrade a couple of days ago and it didnt work -
today I got the update so just wait- seems it cant be forced.

HR22-100 - red button reset and type 02468 whilst blue light is spinning.


----------



## jbeskow (Oct 25, 2008)

When I reactivated a HR10-250 about a half a year ago I think I just waited one or two nights and I had the new update automatically. I had it connected to a phone line too (I don't think this is required though).



stick30 said:


> I just re-activated an hr10-250 and still on the 3.4f software. Cannot get the update to 6.4a. tried everything, disabled call waiting. tried a number in Pennsylvania etc.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

jbeskow said:


> When I reactivated a HR10-250 about a half a year ago I think I just waited one or two nights and I had the new update automatically. I had it connected to a phone line too (I don't think this is required though).


Hr10 units do require a phone line.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

romito201 said:


> i havnt gotten the new update how do u force an update?


To get the update and have it install, you need to have the HR10-250 connected to a phone line. I'm guessing that once it makes a couple of 'calls home', it will trigger the download of the update (which downloads via satellite). Once the download is done, it takes another phone call for it to recognize the update has been downloaded and triggers it's installation.

I would give it a few days/week with the phone line plugged in continuously for things to shake out.

That's a bit different than with the DirecTV DVRs - they will recognize outdated software and trigger an update within a half-hour or so once it's connected/reconnected.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the legacy receiver forum.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Have a phone line connected, force a daily call (a few times just to be sure). Wait and around 2am it should DL the latest software when it DLs data from the Sats. The next day should say pending reboot, reboot and the latest should be installed on receiver.


----------



## stick30 (Feb 26, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> To get the update and have it install, you need to have the HR10-250 connected to a phone line. I'm guessing that once it makes a couple of 'calls home', it will trigger the download of the update (which downloads via satellite). Once the download is done, it takes another phone call for it to recognize the update has been downloaded and triggers it's installation.
> 
> I would give it a few days/week with the phone line plugged in continuously for things to shake out.
> 
> That's a bit different than with the DirecTV DVRs - they will recognize outdated software and trigger an update within a half-hour or so once it's connected/reconnected.


It has only been about a week. I will see what happens over the next few weeks


----------

